# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Contest!!! Guesses have closed.



## ripjack13

When will @Kevin hit 30,000 posts?!
First one that guesses the correct day gets a surprise sfrb filled with goodies from me....

Post up your guesses....one guess per member. And you may not edit your guess. One and done....

As of this posting he has 29,731 posts....
The cut off number to stop making guesstimates is when he hits 29,900.....

Go go go go!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

9/16/16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> 9/16/16



Since I have some measure of control over this I can say with certainty that your guess is WRONGO BUCKO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I will place my guess later since you didn't give a cutoff date on the guessing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Since I have some measure of control over this I can say with certainty that your guess is WRONGO BUCKO!


Control is an illusion. But predictions are science.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I will place my guess later since you didn't give a cutoff date on the guessing.


Hmmm....good idea.
I'll edit in a number cutoff....
Thanks kevin. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin how are you? Did swat work out for you? Let me know here with a post...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

What am I doing? Please tell me with a post here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

9/13/16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> 9/13/16



That's over 250 posts by Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> That's over 250 posts by Tuesday!


Don't pick on the lil guy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

9/26/16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Don't pick on the lil guy...
> 
> View attachment 113237



What about the leftover guy, is he good at it?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Matt math...

30000 - 27000ish=

Let me see carry the one, purple grasshopper Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> What about the leftover guy, is he good at it?


He chews the wrong gum


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> That's over 250 posts by Tuesday!



I'm betting on Don getting crazy in a few threads, trying to aim for Friday and running you up real quick like - faster than he'd expect to!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Matt math...
> 
> 30000 - 27000ish=
> 
> Let me see carry the one, purple grasshopper Tuesday



"27000ish" Don, where'd you learn to read?  Kevin's at 29,747 right now! 253 posts away from 30000!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> I'm betting on Don getting crazy in a few threads, trying to aim for Friday and running you up real quick like - faster than he'd expect to!


Getting crazy?? Ya mean he gets worse....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Getting crazy?? Ya mean he gets worse....



I'm thinking so!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> "27000ish" Don, where'd you learn to read?  Kevin's at 29,747 right now! 253 posts away from 30000!


Duah... "ish"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Duah... "ish"


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin you also have to make this fair you can't look at how many posts you have at any point between now and the completion of the contest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Kevin you also have to make this fair you can't look at how many posts you have at any point between now and the completion of the contest



Where do I find this information?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Where do I find this information?


It is only available to you on Fridays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I bet @Kevin wins. If he doesn't I will be disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I think it's today . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I win!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

I knew he was going to win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

9-16. That's my guess unless Kev keeps messin with the counter


----------



## Tony

9/15 at 2:00 pm, CST.


----------



## Schroedc

9/23 around 4pm


----------



## David Van Asperen

9-21-16.


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> He chews the wrong gum



What kind of gum should I chew?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> . And you may not edit your guess. One and done..!





Kevin said:


> I win!
> View attachment 113240





 

Uh oh....someones cheatin....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> What kind of gum should I chew?



Hubba bubba....


----------



## Spinartist

I'm betting Kevin can be bribed!! How about we split the prize 50/50!!??


----------



## Kevin

David Van Asperen said:


> 9-21-16.



I have always had a special place in my heart for David Van Asperen - maybe it's because I think his name is way cool. Or maybe it's because he has a very cool locomotive for an avatar. Or maybe because he lives in a place I don't have the balls to live, but for whatever the reason I may appoint him the winner by virtue my new post-metering system which by necessity must be employed to avoid certain other guessers being allowed to win, tapping him the winner by default. 

BTW @ripjack13 I see many other flaws with your contest. What if there's more than one winner?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113269
> 
> Uh oh....someones cheatin....


Cheatlits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I have always had a special place in my heart for David Van Asperen - maybe it's because I think his name is way cool. Or maybe it's because he has a very cool locomotive for an avatar. Or maybe because he lives in a place I don't have the balls to live, but for whatever the reason I may appoint him the winner by virtue my new post-metering system which by necessity must be employed to avoid certain other guessers being allowed to win, tapping him the winner by default.
> 
> BTW @ripjack13 I see many other flaws with your contest. What if there's more than one winner?


How do you a point the winner of someone else's game? That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> When will @Kevin hit 30,000 posts?!
> First one that guesses!!





Kevin said:


> BTW @ripjack13 I see many other flaws with your contest. What if there's more than one winner?



There can only be one....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> How do you a point the winner of someone else's game? That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works...



I don't know. That evens out the odds.


----------



## CWS

We only have @ripjack13's opinion that this prize is even worthy of having.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> We only have @ripjack13's opinion that this prize is even worthy of having.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113272


Well i know one person @CWS that has no chance of winning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113272




What ever you say , Francis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

9/18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113272


I know it won't be a gold pen blank. I have it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

9/19

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow....he's made 50 posts already!


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> 9/16/16





Sprung said:


> 9/13/16





Mike1950 said:


> 9/26/16





Fsyxxx said:


> 9-16. That's my guess unless Kev keeps messin with the counter





Tony said:


> 9/15 at 2:00 pm, CST.





Schroedc said:


> 9/23 around 4pm





David Van Asperen said:


> 9-21-16.





SENC said:


> 9/18





Blueglass said:


> 9/19



Those are the guesses so far.....

Anyone else?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow....he's made 50 posts already!


Right on target...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woody

Don Ratcliff said:


> Right on target...



Hello gents. My name is Woody. I'm the official spokesperson for Kevin. He says he's going into retirement for a while and wants me to be his ambassador. Anything you have to say to him please direct it toward me. Anything he has to say to y'all I will also pass it along.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Woody , I didn't know you lived at a bar in Boston. You sly dog you....you are a damn yankee after all....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Woody said:


> Hello gents. My name is Woody. I'm the official spokesperson for Kevin. He says he's going into retirement for a while and wants me to be his ambassador. Anything you have to say to him please direct it toward me. Anything he has to say to y'all I will also pass it along.


Here we go again with the multiple personality disorder. I think there are only about 10 people on this site... 

Woody, would you kindly tell sir Kevin he is breaking the rules set forth in the rules and regulations of this contest wherein he agreed and acknowledged acceptance by posting post posting of the R&R post.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Those are the guesses so far.....
> 
> Anyone else?


How do you have 2 with the same day?


----------



## ripjack13

Anyone can have the same day...its the first one that counts....
But I think I have enough boxes for a tie or 3way or something....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Anyone can have the same day...its the first one that counts....
> But I think I have enough boxes for a tie or 3way or something....


Does @Mrs RipJack13 know you have enough "boxes for a 3way"?...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Does @Mrs RipJack13 know you have enough "boxes for a 3way"?...



You beat me to it, I was going to ask about the 3 way as well. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

9/17/16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i'll take 9/20 4 pm pacific standard time/ not Arizona time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

If there is a tie i will supply second box

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool @Mike1950 ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe

ripjack13 said:


> When will @Kevin hit 30,000 posts?!
> First one that guesses the correct day gets a surprise sfrb filled with goodies from me....
> 
> Post up your guesses....one guess per member. And you may not edit your guess. One and done....
> 
> As of this posting he has 29,731 posts....
> The cut off number to stop making guesstimates is when he hits 29,900.....
> 
> Go go go go!!


9/13/16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe

@Kevin 9/13/2016


----------



## gman2431

Oct 15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woody

SpinnerRowe said:


> 9/13/16



Kevin advises you don't stand a chance. Also, Confucius say, duck who fly upside-down have dirty crack up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> If there is a tie i will supply second box


In that case, I'll guess 9/18 again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe

Woody said:


> Kevin advises you don't stand a chance. Also, Confucius say, duck who fly upside-down have dirty crack up.


what duck has a crack? i have never looked that close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

9/21/16 - Denver Broncos.

Oh, wait, I already won that one, never mind. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> In that case, I'll guess 9/18 again.


 
This is why the hospital admin get the big bucks.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is all for not, sir Kevin has decided to cheat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

More like prolonging the inevitable....


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is all for not, sir Kevin has decided to cheat.


That would be "naught" rather than "not", though we shouldn't be surprised to find incorrect grammar used by one too vacuous to foresee the wee one's manipulative shenanigans and build in a resulting buffer.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

involved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

nor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

have

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

been

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

connected

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

with

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

buffing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

anyone's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

shenanigan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Back on track!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

What happened?


----------



## Kevin

29,837! I need to STFU and go work on my Katana.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I almost forgot about that...hows it coming out?


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> 29,837! I need to STFU and go work on my Katana.



Too much time pulling Don's crank earlier today.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Too much time pulling Don's crank earlier today.


There's always time for that.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

9/17/16 at 2:22 PM Central

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> 9/17/16 at 2:22 PM Central



You're disqualified as AWOL. You only show up when I give you really nice stuff for nothing. This is your theme song....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Van Asperen

Stop needlessly running up Kevin's post count as it needs to take until Sept,21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I don't understand how that could happen. @Kevin , tell him you're doing no such thing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

@Kevin D'oh! I was traveling for work the entire month of August and they kept me pretty busy, but I'm back now! Otherwise I would have been at SWAT with you guys! I had a great plan too... @Tony was going to distract you while I swiped all of your FBE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> @Kevin D'oh! I was traveling for work the entire month of August and they kept me pretty busy, but I'm back now! Otherwise I would have been at SWAT with you guys! I had a great plan too... @Tony was going to distract you while I swiped all of your FBE!!!



Originally the plan was for me to do the swiping but I'm too slow. Andrew is not only handsome but swift as well!


----------



## El Guapo

Tony said:


> Originally the plan was for me to do the swiping but I'm too slow. Andrew is not only handsome but swift as well!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

47 more posts till the cut off.....


----------



## TimR

9/16/16 at 9:16PM Central

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Y'all may not believe this but I do not even think about this 30K post contest until someone mentions it. Scout's honor. But when someone mentions it I think maybe I need figure out some kind of self-serving angle on this thing.

I guess since both Rip and  are offering boxes to the winner I will also offer a box of wood. I will leave it up to the OP @ripjack13 how it should be awarded whether to a runner up or to a sole winner or whatever. I don;t know how the rules on the contest work and don't want to. It ain't my ball of wax.

So Marc you now have 3 boxes of wood to work with for your contest!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sounds good to me. Then we will have 3 winners. 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place...





Kevin said:


> Y'all may not believe this but I do not even think about this 30K post contest until someone mentions it. Scout's honor. But when someone mentions it I think maybe I need figure out some kind of self-serving angle on this thing.
> 
> I guess since both Rip and  are offering boxes to the winner I will also offer a box of wood. I will leave it up to the OP @ripjack13 how it should be awarded whether to a runner up or to a sole winner or whatever. I don;t know how the rules on the contest work and don't want to. It ain't my ball of wax.
> 
> So Marc you now have 3 boxes of wood to work with for your contest!


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Sounds good to me. Then we will have 3 winners. 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place...


Then I'll guess 9/18 yet again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Y'all may not believe this but I do not even think about this 30K post contest until someone mentions it. Scout's honor. But when someone mentions it I think maybe I need figure out some kind of self-serving angle on this thing.


You might get some fun out of getting DonTheHo's hopes up by running your count up to 29,999 on Saturday before shutting it down for the weekend.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Then I'll guess 9/18 yet again.



As many times as you've taken me to school on sports bets, I just wonder what your chances of winning this bet are?  



SENC said:


> You might get some fun out of getting DonTheHo's hopes up by running your count up to 29,999 on Saturday before shutting it down for the weekend.



As many times as you've taken me to school on sports bets, I just wonder what your chances of winning this bet are?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Then I'll guess 9/18 yet again.



I could get technical on em, Kevin. You're only allowed one guess. How many you got Henry?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> I could get technical on em, Kevin. You're only allowed one guess. How many you got Henry?


Only one guess. I just made it three times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Y'all may not believe this but I do not even think about this 30K post contest until someone mentions it. Scout's honor. But when someone mentions it I think maybe I need figure out some kind of self-serving angle on this thing.
> 
> I guess since both Rip and  are offering boxes to the winner I will also offer a box of wood. I will leave it up to the OP @ripjack13 how it should be awarded whether to a runner up or to a sole winner or whatever. I don;t know how the rules on the contest work and don't want to. It ain't my ball of wax.
> 
> So Marc you now have 3 boxes of wood to work with for your contest!




@Kevin , tell me more about this. I'm intrigued? I could read it over & over & over!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker

I can"t believe that no one has done this yet.....
My picked day is 9/22/2016.....

HEY @Kevin.......make this happen for US, cause when WE win, WE will split the spoils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

is it me or is his counter stuck on 29890. maybe i don't understand how it works


----------



## vegas urban lumber

oh i get it all of his messages show the current number even older ones


----------



## vegas urban lumber

actually my strategy was to ask a dumb question. enough that @Kevin would get irritated and tell me i didn't know bat guana

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Steve Walker said:


> I can"t believe that no one has done this yet.....
> My picked day is 9/22/2016.....
> 
> HEY @Kevin.......make this happen for US, cause when WE win, WE will split the spoils.




@Kevin doesn't want his own wood back, Do you kevin???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

vegas urban lumber said:


> actually my strategy was to ask a dumb question. enough that @Kevin would get irritated and tell me i didn't know bat guana




@Kevin , you're not going to put up with these shenanigan's are you??


----------



## Spinartist

vegas urban lumber said:


> oh i get it all of his messages show the current number even older ones




@Kevin , can you believe the folks just don't understand how this works? Do you Kevin??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

David Van Asperen said:


> Stop needlessly running up Kevin's post count as it needs to take until Sept,21




@Kevin , I for one surely wouldn't be trying to get you to needlessly run up your posts so you hit 30k on 9/17/16 like some people would. I know you respect my morals for that don't you Kevin?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I don't understand how that could happen. @Kevin
> 
> :sarcastic:





Yes @kevin, tell them you're doing no such thing!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah @Kevin




. Right @Kevin??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

El Guapo said:


> @Kevin D'oh! I was traveling for work the entire month of August and they kept me pretty busy, but I'm back now! Otherwise I would have been at SWAT with you guys! I had a great plan too... @Kevin
> 
> 
> El Guapo. We sure missed you!! Didn't we @kevin ???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Originally the plan was for me to do the swiping but I'm too slow. Andrew is not only handsome but swift as well!




And no you wouldn't let those scoundrels swipe your FBE would you @Kevin ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> 47 more posts till the cut off.....




Only 47 more posts till the cut off!! I can't believe you're so close, can you @Kevin ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

SENC said:


> Then I'll guess 9/18 yet again.




9/18 !! A real dreamer, right @Kevin ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

OK . That's enough of my mental breakdown.... Right @Kevin ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood

9/19 is my guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Spinartist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> @Spinartist
> 
> View attachment 113661



See it, I "did"

You're in troubke now Marc, I'm telling ...

@SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Palaswood

If you get too close before the 19th @Kevin , this site's ISP may get DDOS'd for a time, just saying.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Only 47 more posts till the cut off!! I can't believe you're so close, can you @Kevin ??


Umm...


----------



## Schroedc

I believe guessing is closed now @ripjack13 ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I believe guessing is closed now @ripjack13 ?



Damn that snuck up on me!


----------



## ripjack13

*Guesses are now closed...*


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> *Guesses are now closed...*



So do we delete Kevin's double post? Or do we let him manipulate the numbers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> *Guesses are now closed...*



Hey wait I never got to make my guess!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Curly Koa bribes now being accepted via PM.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> 9/16/16





Sprung said:


> 9/13/16





Mike1950 said:


> 9/26/16





Fsyxxx said:


> 9-16. That's my guess unless Kev keeps messin with the counter





Tony said:


> 9/15 at 2:00 pm, CST.





Schroedc said:


> 9/23 around 4pm





David Van Asperen said:


> 9-21-16.





SENC said:


> 9/18





Blueglass said:


> 9/19





Spinartist said:


> 9/17/16





vegas urban lumber said:


> i'll take 9/20 4 pm pacific standard time/ not Arizona time





SpinnerRowe said:


> 9/13/16





gman2431 said:


> Oct 15





kweinert said:


> 9/21/16 - Denver Broncos.
> 
> Oh, wait, I already won that one, never mind. :)





El Guapo said:


> 9/17/16 at 2:22 PM Central





TimR said:


> 9/16/16 at 9:16PM Central





Steve Walker said:


> I can"t believe that no one has done this yet.....
> My picked day is 9/22/2016.....
> 
> HEY @Kevin.......make this happen for US, cause when WE win, WE will split the spoils.





Palaswood said:


> 9/19 is my guess

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> So do we delete Kevin's double post? Or do we let him manipulate the numbers?



I'll let it slide....the quicker this is over the better. Then we can move on to the next contest....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I'll let it slide....the quicker this is over the better. Then we can move on to the next contest....


 Hold it - yer going to have to put a muzzle and chains on him for me to have a chance. At the rate he is going it will be 17th or 18th for sure.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Hold it - yer going to have to put a muzzle and chains on him for me to have a chance. At the rate he is going it will be 17th or 18th for sure.....



You just settle down, he can post all he wants for 18 hours or so!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Woody

Mike1950 said:


> Hold it - yer going to have to put a muzzle and chains on him for me to have a chance. At the rate he is going it will be 17th or 18th for sure.....



I'm not Kevin (and like @Brink I'm not Sheldon either) but if I were him (Kevin, not Sheldon) I would probably say something like _"Don't worry Mike! I'll probably break my brain and have to be hospitalized for a week or so!" _

Okay, Sheldon might say that too but it would be followed by canned laughter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Woody said:


> I'm not Kevin (and like @Brink I'm not Sheldon either) but if I were him (Kevin, not Sheldon) I would probably say something like _"Don't worry Mike! I'll probably break my brain and have to be hospitalized for a week or so!" _
> 
> Okay, Sheldon might say that too but it would be followed by canned laughter.



Now if I was a different kind of guy I might post something that could be construed as bribery here. IF..............



 

Yep ...if

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike1950

Then again I only have crap wood......

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Now if I was a different kind of guy I might post something that could be construed as bribery here. IF..............
> 
> View attachment 113695
> 
> Yep ...if



 That's insane cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> Now if I was a different kind of guy I might post something that could be construed as bribery here. IF..............
> 
> View attachment 113695
> 
> Yep ...if



Probably just veneer

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Now if I was a different kind of guy I might post something that could be construed as bribery here. IF..............
> 
> Yep ...if



Too bad you're an iffy kind of guy. I had Tony in misisisippssii all lined up to send you some really special pine. Your loss. You'll never be able to unload that crap with the defects.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Yep, i beat on it with a big hammer and then plane it again but the wrinkles just will not go away....... crap PNW walnut....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Umm...
> 
> View attachment 113663




47 more posts till the cut off so no more guess's accepted.


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> 47 more posts till the cut off so no more guess's accepted.


Iguess tomorrow.


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> Now if I was a different kind of guy I might post something that could be construed as bribery here. IF..............
> 
> View attachment 113695
> 
> Yep ...if



Lots of bandsaw blade marks on that piece...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> Lots of bandsaw blade marks on that piece...


 
There are- up at the top in the middle- mostly in the sap- these were incredible pieces of wood.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> There are- up at the top in the middle- mostly in the sap- these were incredible pieces of wood.


Is that spalted pine?


----------



## Mike1950

Just pine- took it down and had them make tooth picks out of it... They were delicious....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

You missed a couple.



SENC said:


> 9/18





SENC said:


> In that case, I'll guess 9/18 again.





SENC said:


> Then I'll guess 9/18 yet again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I know....


----------



## vegas urban lumber

@El Guapo is looking like a shoe in to win this thing if @Kevin doesn't go logging tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

next contest? we could take guesses, placed by anyone who missed the first round, on who's gonna win this contest. lol
that might flesh out @Kevin tactics
but then confusing the issue might only prolong the agony for those of us still left in the first contest!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

SENC said:


> You missed a couple.




You may win 1st, 2nd, & 3rd!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

Where is @Kevin ?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

vegas urban lumber said:


> @El Guapo is looking like a shoe in to win this thing if @Kevin doesn't go logging tomorrow



I have to shred another pasture tomorrow and it's a and it's a big one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> I have to shred another pasture tomorrow and it's a and it's a big one.




Even though it's going to hurt, Kevin's going to drag this out till all guessed dates are past. Then we'll have to start over.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i (with all sarcasm) can't imagine @Kevin being so cold and calculated as to make us suffer so. unless it's directed at @Don Ratcliff in which case we're all up a creek without one of those paddles.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i'm looking pretty good with a 9/20 guess, right now. maybe @Kevin will do me a favor and take a 2 day hiatus just out of spite for @SENC @Palaswood & @Blueglass

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Even though it's going to hurt, Kevin's going to drag this out till all guessed dates are past. Then we'll have to start over.



Well I am just doing my normal routine. I wasn't posting very much until a few days ago that's just the way it goes depending on what I'm into chore wise and project wise. I can't tell you who guessed what day except I know Henry has guessed tomorrow I believe it is because he kept posting it over and over. Actually I kind of would like to of seen him win it because regardless of what Doc Bones says Henry ain't a bad guy, but I just don't see it happening.

Henry do you want to get some really nice CK from me? If you you do then send it to me and I will send you some of mine in return. You go first....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Well, if tomorrow is the day, I will gladly donate the three boxes. 

Since the contest is based on the voluminous posts of our fearless and feckless leader, I think the wood should go to those with the least. So, if I win, I will initiate a thread inviting those who have joined the site in August or September to speak up. The first 3 new members who share how they will put the wood to good use win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Dag nabbit....my fun is going to go bust....


----------



## vegas urban lumber

@Mike1950 and @Schroedc guesses are looking better every minute. who'd have thought @Kevin would take so long to hit 30k

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Mike1950 and @Schroedc guesses are looking better every minute. who'd have thought @Kevin would take so long to hit 30k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Soooooo close....


----------



## Kevin

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Mike1950 and @Schroedc guesses are looking better every minute. who'd have thought @Kevin would take so long to hit 30k



I don't know, I ain't looking, and don't tell me.


----------



## SENC

@Kevin plus @Woody = 30,001 @ the time of this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> @Kevin plus @Woody = 30,001 @ the time of this post.



Uh, well, I also have 2 other older accounts and those have 68 posts between them so does that mean you won? . . . . .


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Uh, well, I also have 2 other older accounts and those have 68 posts between them so does that mean you won? . . . . .



Does that put you back far enough to when I won???????


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Does that put you back far enough to when I won???????



Maybe. Oh and there was that Barry Soetoro aka Barack Hussein Obama account I had that had like 30 posts before I had to delete it because it upset the 2 Obama fans we have here so then there's that, too . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Maybe. Oh and there was that Barry Soetoro aka Barack Hussein Obama account I had that had like 30 posts before I had to delete it because it upset the 2 Obama fans we have here so then there's that, too . . . .



Wow, that's 2 more than I would've thought.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Wow, that's 2 more than I would've thought.....



There's still many people that support a party or a cause no matter how insane. Just because they always have or because their parents did. You could trot the disgusting Al Sharpton up on stage and tell republicans "Here's our candidate this year!" and there's still some party men and women that would support him just because they feel like the party is bigger than the man. It's outrageous really.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> the 2 Obama fans we have here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

convoluted mess i tell you. make @Kevin send everyone a box of FBE and i think we'll let the injustices slide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Even though it's going to hurt, Kevin's going to drag this out till all guessed dates are past. Then we'll have to start over.




I think I'm the winner. I called it!!  That's what my ex loved about me.... I'm a dreamer!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

still several possible winners not including @Spinartist lol


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Uh, well, I also have 2 other older accounts and those have 68 posts between them so does that mean you won? . . . . .


Indeed it does!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Steve Walker said:


> I can"t believe that no one has done this yet.....
> My picked day is 9/22/2016.....
> 
> HEY @Kevin.......make this happen for US, cause when WE win, WE will split the spoils.



i smell collusion. 9 posts left and @Steve Walker seems to have tomorrow all wrapped up


----------



## vegas urban lumber

@Schroedc better put the skids on @Kevin if you want him to make it to the 23rd


----------



## Schroedc

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Schroedc better put the skids on @Kevin if you want him to make it to the 23rd



Nah, interacting with @Kevin is worth more than a box of wood.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tick tick tick tick......


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Tick tick tick tick......


----------



## Mike1950

Who has the 23rd?


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> Who has the 23rd?



I do....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> I do....


 You look like a shoe in unless he sleeps all day- old guys do that a lot...............................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> You look like a shoe in unless he sleeps all day- old guys do that a lot...............................



He's been up and posting, only a couple more to go, I don't think he's going to take that long.....


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> You look like a shoe in unless he sleeps all day- old guys do that a lot...............................



Today is the 22nd.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Looks like it's gonna happen soon


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Today is the 22nd.....



ooppps talk about   who has the 22nd then??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> ooppps talk about   who has the 22nd then??



@Steve Walker has today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Well Matt and I have been having a conversation in the Admin forum and it looks like that pushed me over. I just noticed I have 30,001 posts. This makes 30,002 so if y'all are correct congrats goes to @Steve Walker. Colin I think you should get a runner-up box so I'll make that happen.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Well Matt and I have been having a conversation in the Admin forum and it looks like that pushed me over. I just noticed I have 30,001 posts. This makes 30,002 so if y'all are correct congrats goes to @Steve Walker. Colin I think you should get a runner-up box so I'll make that happen.


I think I have a box due - so find where I fit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I think I have a box due - so find where I fit...



That's up to @ripjack13 Marc we need marching orders!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I wonder when I will hit 30,010?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I wonder when I will hit 30,010?



In 5 more posts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I wonder when I will hit 30,010?



Probably depends on how many Yanks call you a no good Irish texican scoundrel in the next few minutes.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Probably depends on how many Yanks call you a no good Irish texican scoundrel in the next few minutes.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> YIKES..........


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said: ↑ 
9/13/16

SpinnerRowe said: ↑

9/13/16

Tony said: ↑
9/15

Don Ratcliff said: ↑

9/16/16

Fsyxxx said: ↑
9-16.

TimR said: ↑
9/16/16

Spinartist said: ↑

9/17/16

El Guapo said: ↑
9/17/16

SENC said: ↑

9/18

Blueglass said: ↑

9/19

Palaswood said: ↑
9/19 i

vegas urban lumber said: ↑
9/20

kweinert said: ↑
9/21/16

David Van Asperen said: ↑

9-21-16.

=================

*Steve Walker said: ↑
9/22/2016 

Schroedc said: ↑
9/23 

Mike1950 said: ↑

9/26/16 *

gman2431 said: ↑

Oct 15

=================

_*Ok...here's the tally....*_
_*1st place, Steve Walker *_


(without going over)
_*2nd place, Schroedc *_

_*3rd place, Mike1950  *_

Conversation coming in a few to all of ya's... 

Thanks for playing everyone, and for giving @Kevin grief. He loves it....he told me. 

*I hope we all had fun,* and I look forward to the next sucker who makes a milestone post achievement...(20,000 posts!) 
(mike or me)
15,410-Mike
13,059-Me
(but probably him)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> ... I look forward to the next sucker who makes a milestone post achievement...(20,000 posts!)
> (mike or me)
> 15,410-Mike
> 13,059-Me



At one point I would've said @Don Ratcliff will hit 20K before anyone else but he got mad at you I guess and has practically stopped posting. What did you say to him to piss him off so bad Marc?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Sprung said: ↑
> 9/13/16
> 
> SpinnerRowe said: ↑
> 
> 9/13/16
> 
> Tony said: ↑
> 9/15
> 
> Don Ratcliff said: ↑
> 
> 9/16/16
> 
> Fsyxxx said: ↑
> 9-16.
> 
> TimR said: ↑
> 9/16/16
> 
> Spinartist said: ↑
> 
> 9/17/16
> 
> El Guapo said: ↑
> 9/17/16
> 
> SENC said: ↑
> 
> 9/18
> 
> Blueglass said: ↑
> 
> 9/19
> 
> Palaswood said: ↑
> 9/19 i
> 
> vegas urban lumber said: ↑
> 9/20
> 
> kweinert said: ↑
> 9/21/16
> 
> David Van Asperen said: ↑
> 
> 9-21-16.
> 
> =================
> 
> *Steve Walker said: ↑
> 9/22/2016
> 
> Schroedc said: ↑
> 9/23
> 
> Mike1950 said: ↑
> 
> 9/26/16 *
> 
> gman2431 said: ↑
> 
> Oct 15
> 
> =================
> 
> _*Ok...here's the tally....*_
> _*1st place, Steve Walker *_
> 
> 
> (without going over)
> _*2nd place, Schroedc *_
> 
> _*3rd place, Mike1950  *_
> 
> Conversation coming in a few to all of ya's...
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, and for giving @Kevin grief. He loves it....he told me.
> 
> *I hope we all had fun,* and I look forward to the next sucker who makes a milestone post achievement...(20,000 posts!)
> (mike or me)
> 15,410-Mike
> 13,059-Me
> (but probably him)




I'm 63.5% of the way to 10,000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I'm 63.5% of the way to 10,000



Your problem is you just don't BS enough.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Your problem is you just don't BS enough.



There is a guy in Canada that likes to GS....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> ...GS....


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


>



Works for the mint... Likes to take his work home with him....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> At one point I would've said @Don Ratcliff will hit 20K before anyone else but he got mad at you I guess and has practically stopped posting. What did you say to him to piss him off so bad Marc?



I told him to take his ugly wrinkled wood elsewhere. Nobody likes it here....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Sprung said: ↑
> 9/13/16
> 
> SpinnerRowe said: ↑
> 
> 9/13/16
> 
> Tony said: ↑
> 9/15
> 
> Don Ratcliff said: ↑
> 
> 9/16/16
> 
> Fsyxxx said: ↑
> 9-16.
> 
> TimR said: ↑
> 9/16/16
> 
> Spinartist said: ↑
> 
> 9/17/16
> 
> El Guapo said: ↑
> 9/17/16
> 
> SENC said: ↑
> 
> 9/18
> 
> Blueglass said: ↑
> 
> 9/19
> 
> Palaswood said: ↑
> 9/19 i
> 
> vegas urban lumber said: ↑
> 9/20
> 
> kweinert said: ↑
> 9/21/16
> 
> David Van Asperen said: ↑
> 
> 9-21-16.
> 
> =================
> 
> *Steve Walker said: ↑
> 9/22/2016
> 
> Schroedc said: ↑
> 9/23
> 
> Mike1950 said: ↑
> 
> 9/26/16 *
> 
> gman2431 said: ↑
> 
> Oct 15
> 
> =================
> 
> _*Ok...here's the tally....*_
> _*1st place, Steve Walker *_
> 
> 
> (without going over)
> _*2nd place, Schroedc *_
> 
> _*3rd place, Mike1950  *_
> 
> Conversation coming in a few to all of ya's...
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, and for giving @Kevin grief. He loves it....he told me.
> 
> *I hope we all had fun,* and I look forward to the next sucker who makes a milestone post achievement...(20,000 posts!)
> (mike or me)
> 15,410-Mike
> 13,059-Me
> (but probably him)


It will be you, you have been steadily gaining on me- damn young whippersnappers.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> At one point I would've said @Don Ratcliff will hit 20K before anyone else but he got mad at you I guess and has practically stopped posting. What did you say to him to piss him off so bad Marc?


Sorry I'm so absent, new job is 10 hour days and my very limited mental abilities become mush by the end of the day. 

Or, the library here in Africa has been limiting my access to the only computer. 

But, I will go along with you @Kevin and say it's all @ripjack13 fault. He is mean, insulting and blows up snake wood just to show how rich he is. It's offensive and unnecessary in my book. It'seems crushing the dreams of small affrican boys.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> ....It'seems crushing the dreams of small African boys.



And so that applies to you how? Sounds like a new age cop out to avoid taking responsibility for your own faults.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm not talking to you...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm not talking to you...



For a guy that never talks to me you sure say a lot....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm not talking to you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm not talking to you...


Umm...technically you are....hehe heh heh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

What the hell is going on in Hawaii that's so important we main-landers are deprived of quality insults on a regular basis? A new building? What a blowhard. When you are comfy in your old flat you spent a lot of time flipping us the bird and thumbing your nose at us. But now you have to learn a "new building" and we have to give you a break until you get back on your feet again? To insult us more from an even better vantage point?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> For a guy that never talks to me you sure say a lot....





ripjack13 said:


> Umm...technically you are....hehe heh heh...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


>



That's the Don we know and love!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


>



I love that one!!! That episode is great!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I love that one!!! That episode is great!!!


On Facebook there is a page of classic cartoons and every Saturday morning they post up some classic stuff. Lots of old looney toons some Flintstones etc and all full length. I watch every Saturday

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> On Facebook there is a page of classic cartoons and every Saturday morning they post up some classic stuff. Lots of old looney toons some Flintstones etc and all full length. I watch every Saturday


Send me a link....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Send me a link....


I have, I will again...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Send me a link....


Tasmanian devil- Foghorn leghorn- Beep Beep- silly wabbit, elmer fudd-daffy duck- scrooge lots of good non- violent family cartoons...  I loved them. i will have to look for that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Tasmanian devil- Foghorn leghorn- Beep Beep- silly wabbit, elmer fudd-daffy duck- scrooge lots of good non- violent family cartoons...  I loved them. i will have to look for that


I tagged you too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I tagged you too


 Thanks Don, got it and saved it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> On Facebook there is a page of classic cartoons and every Saturday morning they post up some classic stuff. Lots of old looney toons some Flintstones etc and all full length. I watch every Saturday



I know you aren't talking to me but could you type me the link too? My kids love the classic cartoons.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I know you aren't talking to me but could you type me the link too? My kids love the classic cartoons.


If I were talking to you I would tell you that I tagged you

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I like to go to where all their videos are posted and watch a bunch


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I like to go to where all their videos are posted and watch a bunch



Is that what you call your happy place?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker

I really hate to interrupt The Don Ho show, but would feel a bit remiss if I didn't take the opportunity to thank all my fans for the coveted @ripjack13 award......wait....wrong format.....
Marc, thanks for running such an excellent contest. I will be looking forward to receiving the prize, and sending on the requisite pay off to @Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

